# can black moor goldfish lives with angle fish



## hammadxu (Apr 4, 2011)

as the title says i want to know can a black moor goldfish lives with angle fish?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

hammadxu said:


> as the title says i want to know can a black moor goldfish lives with angle fish?


No. Goldfish are cold water fish while Angels are tropical fish.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes a goldfish can live in a tropical tank as long as the temps aren't to high. About 75 is the highest temp. They can live in higher temps but are not as comfortable. Also I hope your tank is a large one. Your Angels and goldfish will get big.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

No goldfish shouldnt be kept with other fish, especialy not other tropical fish as your not going to be able to reach a happy medium with the temperature that will keep everything happy.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

As it says in my signature I'm apposed to goldfish being in aquariums but if need be they can be kept in a tank. I'm not saying it's the best thing for them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Bettawhisperer said:


> As it says in my signature I'm apposed to goldfish being in aquariums but if need be they can be kept in a tank. I'm not saying it's the best thing for them.


I kept Orandas and Black Moors for a long time and they get so large that one really needs to devote about 15-20 gallons per fish. I had a Red Cap Oranda the size of a softball at one point.


----------

